

Show HN: Low-power, distributed cryptocurrency mining for charity - jacobevelyn
http://www.computeforhumanity.org

======
tugberkk
It definitely looks great. Do you have any stats, like in X minutes, you are
probably or averagely producing this much money?

Also, it helped me to realize that I have no info about cryptocurrency. It may
be useful to do this in our own computers too, and maybe done with Python; so
it can be used on multi-platforms.

~~~
jacobevelyn
Thanks for the feedback! I don't yet have very many stats (partly due to how
it's architected) but I'd like to in the future.

Agreed that multi-platform support would be ideal. Having only a Mac currently
it's a tough avenue for me to work on but if you'd be interested in helping
out on that front (or know someone who is), definitely drop me a line!

------
jacobevelyn
Hi all, creator here. I'm happy to answer any questions and welcome any/all
feedback!

